# Finally,Yi Jianlian say yes!



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/2007-08-29/10463136298.shtml


Yi Jianlian confirms that he will play for Milwaukee Bucks.
It's official.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Try again.

If this was true it would be on RealGM or ESPN.com


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

BenDavis503 said:


> Try again.


come on!believe me.We will see about that.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Yi Jianlian is in Hong Kong right now.


----------



## cipher05 (May 23, 2006)

that site is pretty legit..


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

taht site is not legit it is his high school senior project lol


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Looks pretty legit to me. The time on the news is Aug 29. 10:xx AM, which is less than 5 hours ago. It's not surprising that the news about a Chinese player would appear on a Chinese site (Sina is a very big site in Asia, kind of like yahoo) before it appears on hoopshype or realgm.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

heres' another link, this is yahoo china.

http://cn.sports.yahoo.com/07-08-/324/29rwl.html


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

You rock,seifer0406


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

BenDavis503 said:


> taht site is not legit it is his high school senior project lol


what do you mean?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's in the journal-Sentinel, too. The Senator went to China (and my friend who works for him didn't tell me!)

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=654093



> Yes, Yi Jianlian is following Yao Ming as China's latest import to the National Basketball Association.
> 
> And the 7-foot power forward indeed will be playing for the Milwaukee Bucks.
> After Bucks owner Herb Kohl made a trip to Hong Kong to conduct personal negotiations with Yi's representatives, the young Chinese star signed a multiyear deal with the Bucks, ending a saga that began on draft night when he was selected with the sixth overall pick by Milwaukee.
> ...


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*NO...NOW IT's OFFICIAL!

*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

BenDavis503 said:


> Try again.
> 
> If this was true it would be on RealGM or ESPN.com


:lol:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Btw, congratulations Milwaukee. I guess the Bucks fans can sleep a little easier at night now that it's all over.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Dude! Your title's misleading! It seems like Milwaukee propose to Yi
We all know that's not things are done,sign with the team which picked you,business is business!

Good for both, and for all!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

About time!

Yi didn't give a very good impression to the media this summer. I just hope that he can use his basketball to redeem himself.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank you Yi. You will not regret this. Now if only resigned Charlie Bell....


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Coach K gets good news with his coffee



> Milwaukee Bucks coach Larry Krystkowiak was heading to his local Starbucks this morning, and he switched on the radio.
> 
> The words he heard were music to his ears.
> 
> ...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> Dude! Your title's misleading! It seems like Milwaukee propose to Yi
> We all know that's not things are done,sign with the team which picked you,business is business!
> 
> Good for both, and for all!!


well they were on their knees basically


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> well they were on their knees basically


But Milwaukee also said at the same time:"If you don't play for us, go back to your CBA."
Would you tell your girl that nobody nice like you will be allow to marry her if she say no to you when you propose to her? I'm so going to tell that to mine^0^


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> But Milwaukee also said at the same time:"If you don't play for us, go back to your CBA."
> Would you tell your girl that nobody nice like you will be allow to marry her if she say no to you when you propose to her? I'm so going to tell that to mine^0^


lol, that was barely a threat by milwaukee. THe proof is in the pudding, yi's people didnt fly to milwaukee to talk....the bucks people flew all the way to hk with a us politician to get the deal one.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> lol, that was barely a threat by milwaukee. THe proof is in the pudding, yi's people didnt fly to milwaukee to talk....the bucks people flew all the way to hk with a us politician to get the deal one.


This ain't a problem about who flew to who, this is all about who took the advantage of the whole thing.
The truth of the fact is that, the bucks people picked Yi when Yi's agent don't even want'em to see his practice, I'd say they did this without any eye-contact.
And then the bucks people threatened him, promised him, did everything they could .
How's that? Since David Stern was on the bucks' people's side, Yi has no another way to go, he has to sign any contract whatever the Bucks give him. Is that kinda equal?
Frankly, I actually dig the act taken by Milwaukee cuz there isn't a right or wrong when you real wanna finish something,anything！
But,Man! You gotta make it crystal who has got the upper hand!


----------

